# Painting plastic blanks!



## youngbuckohio (Mar 4, 2009)

Just seen this part of the forum and figured I would re-post some of these pictures along with these others that I found. I have been doing this for about a year now and love doing it. 

Any feedback good or bad would be great so I can improve my painting skills! plan on making a bait ball pattern here real soon and will be sure to post it as soon as I finish it. I will need something to do while I am glued to my TV for the live feed of the Classic this weekend! 

Or if you have an request for me to try and paint I am always up for a challenge! Some of these baits are my patterns and some are replicas of other patterns that I have used and liked!


----------

